# Micro-star Ms-6178



## Mausine (6. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe kürzlich meine Platte platt machen müssen (
Dabei aber leider auch meinen Soundtreiber für mein Motherbord MICRO-STAR MS-6178. Habe auf der MSI-Seite keinen gefunden. Aber unter http://www.treiber.de folgende Angaben: SoundMAX Intergrated Digital Audio. 

Wer weiß, wo ich den passenden Treiber finde?
Bin sehr dankbar für hilfe!


----------



## Mausine (6. Oktober 2003)

*Treiber bei Maxdata*

Habe doch noch was gefunden!

Wer für dieses Board mal was sucht - hier bitte schön !


http://ftp.maxdata.de/t_index.asp?info=/info/MAXDATA_Computers/Mainboards/MSI_Mainboards/MS-6178:


----------

